# "Flippy door" Issue?



## Alin99 (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi,

I am having an odd problem with my 2006 Maxima where when setting the thermostat inside the cabin is just whacky. When setting the temperature to coldest 18C (or 60F), it blows cool air. When changing the setting up to just 18.5C (or 62F), the car starts to blow hot air into the cabin. This affects both the left/right controls and it doesn't matter if the two sides are matched or set separately. It doesn't seem to get any hotter if I increase the temperature any higher up to the maximum. I cannot test to see if AC is affected or not as spring/summer is still indecisive and it doesn't appear to be hot enough outside for the AC button to do anything...

So, what i'm wondering is it a "flippy door" that controls how much heat makes it into the system or something else that needs resetting? And if the first, any idea how to get at it?

Thanks!


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

There might be an issue with it, but with climate control, the lowest setting is basically the fresh air intake. If it is below 18 outside turning it to 18.5 will activate the heat.


----------



## Alin99 (Aug 3, 2005)

Thanks for getting back to me.

Today was slightly warmer (22C! lol) and was able to test this further. When pressing the AC button, I can hear a slight change in the sound coming from the climate control but the temperature being blown into the cabin continues to be hot at 18.5C or warmer. 

Any idea on what might be wrong or how to investigate?


----------



## Alin99 (Aug 3, 2005)

*Air/Mix Ratio Door Issue?*

Hi folks,

Little update that's probably going to lead to the fix. 
The problem seems to be the interior cabin temperature sensor reporting the wrong temperature to the climate control system. It is not the air/mix door. (There is one for driver and one for passenger. What would the odds be that both doors woulda failed at the same time??).

Through more googling and finding the service manual, I was able to run the "A/C System Self-diagnosis Function" starting on Page 42 from the manual. http://boredmder.com/FSMs/Nissan/Maxima/2006/ATC.pdf

My in-cabin sensor is reporting the temperature as being 10c. It's definitely not that. I'll report back when it's fixed but I'm 99% sure that's the problem.


PS. Not sure how to change the title of this thread.


----------



## Alin99 (Aug 3, 2005)

To help people in the future that encounter this.. the in-car temperature sensor was the problem.

Pages 93-95 of the shared service manual, and there's two screws that need removing to get to it.


----------

